# Bells palsy



## uncletom (Apr 4, 2003)

Has any one heard of using beestings for bells palsy. Hate to disturb the little critters in this cold .... but if it would help, I wouldnt hesitate.


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't know anything about bells palsy but my wife has a neurological disease that we have treated off and on with stings with varying success. Most doctors blow off beestings but we are starting to get involved with some research doctors who are VERY interested in our findings so far...from what I gather there is other evidence to support our claims.
Seems like there's not much to lose. Let us know how it works.


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

uncletom said:


> Has any one heard of using beestings for bells palsy. Hate to disturb the little critters in this cold .... but if it would help, I wouldnt hesitate.


UT, my concern would be that Bells Palsy manifests itself in the facial nerves. Facial stings/swelling may compromise your breathing. If I were to use apitherapy for Bells Palsy, I would try propolis or bee pollen and stay away from facial stings.

Susan


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Do not know much about Bells Palsy except it can occur with because of Lyme Disease.


----------



## uncletom (Apr 4, 2003)

Thanks all for the replys. 

I know stings work. I use them for headachs. But the sting placement is critical. I thought maybe somebody would know exactly where for bells palsy. Any swelling would be an improvement over the drooped face. The drugs the dr. gives are starting to work so I havent bothered the bee's ....yet. thanks again!


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

*treatment*

I have had it several yr back and had loads of bee stings didn't see much inprovement from stings but the pills DR.gave worked faster then normal don't know if because of lot of stings over the yrs. I get lot of stings over time.least I got over it.try it can't hurt you we are different as stings goes.
Don


----------



## John Smith (Jan 31, 2006)

*I Use the Royal Jelly*

No experience with Bells Palsy, ............but!

I have plenty of nerve related problems from time to time. They usually come when I am over extended, tired and stresed etc. 

I use the Royal Jelly owing to the excellant B Vitamins in it. It is the highest on the list of natural sources for Panothenic Acid....... B 5 I think it is. All the health books recommend broad spectrum B Vitamins for all sorts of nerve related problems. B 5 is the one that is hard to come by in high doses from natural foods, hence most of the Vitamin pill makers use synthesized product. No wonder Royal Jelly has been supressed! I ignore all that negative stuff and just keep taking it............... but usually only when I am aware that I am needing it. The rest of the time I just forget to take it.

Our bodies can heal themselves of nearly anything if only we give them the proper chance. Maybe I respond to the Bee Products owing to having had so much venom in me over the years, but all of them really work for me. I use no proprietary/pantented/chemical medicines. Maybe I am turning into a bee! I have lots of features like the bee, as in busy, hard working, lean and hungry, testy and with a sting!

It works for me!


----------



## lolalaska (Jan 21, 2011)

I had Bells Palsy @ 13. Got a 'shot' from the Dr., went away. 
Then @ 15, I had my first episode of MS (1960). What was the trigger? Who knows? We live in a toxic world. I had rabies shots as an infant; my parents owned a dry cleaning plant; we used to chase the mosquito truck around on our bikes....
I'm lucky. Worked as an Operating Room RN X 40 yrs. Had MS over 50 yrs now, still walking w/o assistance. Started doing bee stings in '99. Does it help? Doesn't hurt (much)!
There isn't a lot of research in stings because there's NO MONEY in it!
I just research everything I can. If it helps, I keep it up. I do find that the more stings I get, the less I react (itch) to them. The American Apitherapy Society is an excellent place to explore options in the wonderful world of the hive.


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

Interestingly enough, the only person I ever knew that had bells palsy, was the mosquito commissioner in Miami, I didn't have bees back then. However he was getting 300-400 mosquito bites a day back then. It's how they count them. don't know if it help or hurt the situation.


----------



## Merlyn Votaw (Jun 23, 2008)

We are having a Missouri bee meeting in March in Branson And one of the speakers will be a Dr.that claims she has gave over 3000 be stings to people with didderent problems. Will be interesting to hear what she hasgot to say


----------

